# Whats the worst thing that can happen with a coffee van business?



## Ellemayjane

My dad currently runs a minibus firm but looking for a different job as the hours are unsociable. He was thinking of a mobile coffee van. He's had lots of helpful advice about setting up and running one but need to compare a few other points of running a coffee van instead of a minibus. So a couple of questions for mobile coffee van owners/ managers.

1. What is the worst unforseeable disaster or situation that can befall you?

2. How much profit can be made per month as a one man operation?

Thanks


----------



## DavecUK

Not much info to go on?


----------



## Missy

DavecUK said:


> Not much info to go on?


Is this a suggestion that the worst thing that could happen would be a TARDIS landing on, and crushing, the van?

With no specialist knowledge I would suspect that absolute worst case scenarios would involve, inability to find a profitable pitch, poisoning someone, or a crash or catastrophic breakdown of kit.

I would assume you'd be insured for all but the inability to make decent coffee or find a good pitch.

I think more info could include, expected target market, are you thinking third wave hipsters on the morning commute? Cyclists/walkers on a popular route? Tradespeople wanting a bacon sarnie and something hot and brown on their way to work?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Ellemayjane said:


> 1. What is the worst unforseeable disaster or situation that can befall you?


Maybe your dad has forseen it, but I dont know what he has or hasnt.

My reservations about setting up a mobile coffee van would be :

The loss of guaranteed earnings. To give up a pay packet to give this a good go might take a few months best case scenario to get a customer base that could sustain the business.

Could actually end up working more unsociable hours than he's already doing.

The initial outlay for the van may take ages to recoup, if at all (worse case scenario)

he may find he doesnt like being a mobile coffee van owner \ worker and regret the decision.

He may feel isolated if he has no costumers and miss the interaction between work colleagues he was once used to.

he may find a good pitch to park the coffee van, get a good customer base and go to that site one day to find a rival plying their coffee there too


----------



## NickdeBug

Does he enjoying making coffee/dealing with customers?

As far as I am concerned the worst thing that can happen is that you end up working 50+ hours a week doing something that you hate for no real income.

If I wanted to do that I would probably volunteer at the local Conservative/UKIP club.

There are a few on here that can help with potential startup costs (e.g. @coffeebean) but that is just one factor that should be included in a thorough business plan.

Also bear in mind that, although it will generate an income whilst your Dad is doing it, if he decided to sell/retire then "the business" would have little value beyond the equipment/vehicle adjusted for depreciation.

Best advice I ever got was to be my own boss IF I had an idea and starting my own business was the only or best way to realise that idea and NEVER just because I wanted my own business. The first option brings intrinsic passion and drive, the latter means that you will almost certainly jack it in when it gets tough.


----------



## Glenn

Death

Bankruptcy

Pneumonia

Other than that most situations are within your control...

Profit will depend on the willingness to put in the hours to get the business up and running

Having a quality offering and securing repeat business is key

Finding the right pitch (if static) is going to make or break the business

A coffee van is not a get rich quick scheme and requires dedication (and several layers of clothes - see Pneumonia reference above)


----------



## coffeebean

I have run my coffee van for 9 years and set up quite a few others. I make a living and I love what I do so if you have any questions or queries, please don't hesitate to ask and I will answer to the best of my ability! Andy


----------



## DJA

Well there you go: A man with a van offering too help you out. Having run my own business from 1984 until I recently retired I would say if you have the work ethic to get up every day and do something for the business you'll almost certainly succeed. My daughter had a outside catering business and made a very good profit, what she did was to try and get in with sports events, car boot sales etc, that way you may be able to start just at weekends until you're morecertain of the turnover.

Good Luck David


----------



## "coffee 4/1"

Worst case scenario,"The wheels fall off " personally i would look for a three times a week market town, hard standing with power, with a small roaster going to send the aroma round the market, just a thought,


----------



## fishy1111

I too am in the process of starting a coffee van but the biggest problem I've come across is local authorities. A pitch , if agreed, is approximately 850 quid a year. If you apply and are unsuccessful it costs 10%- im sure you can do the maths. Expensive. Not only that but each council is broken into smaller areas and they have different criteria. I will make it work but its bloody frustrating.


----------



## coffeebean

Pitch doesn't have to cost that much - have a look around to see if there are any privately owned car parks (I trade from our Rugby Club car park) you can come to an arrangement with the owners and it probably won't be anywhere near what the council will charge you.


----------

